# 2009 Cannondale F4 caffeine



## ericreichelt81 (Jun 30, 2021)

So, I don't know much about my bike. I tried selling it last year, as it seemed to big. After riding it daily for work I feel much more comfortable on it. I do some trails, but nothing serious. Should I just keep this and do some minor upgrades? Does it even need upgrades?


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

If you are using it primarily for commuting and light trails it's fine. I'm looking at the seat height and I think you will benefit from a smaller frame in the future. This doesn't mean any size smaller frame will be a good fit since bike geo has changed a fair amount since 2009. Bars can be shortened to get a better fit, or at least move your controls inboard maybe 3/4" inch from the grips. The front suspension is pretty minimal but that is probably not worth upgrading if your considering something else in the immediate future either. The bike looks to be in relatively decent shape. I'd ride it for a while longer until you know it's time for something that fits and will bring greater enjoyment to your experience. My first bike was a size too large, a '93 Schwinn Impact Pro with an RST coil fork. I rode that for a solid year before having a better idea of the size and components that would suit me on my next rig. Maybe a Trek Roscoe 7 or Marin Team 2 are in your future, they are different geo even though they may look the same. A lot depends on your budget and the type of riding you will use it for 95% of the time. No upgrades, save up your pennies for something in the future. My two cents. and happy trails.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't upgrade it. You could look at options as things wear out.
The time to think about more is if you begin riding trails where you're not comfortable with the amount of control you have during challenging sections. Then I'd look for a more capable bike. Start putting something aside now.


----------

